# Vile horrible woman!!! Rant!!!!!!



## lau86

Sorry, I know this will probably upset people I don't know why I'm posting it I just absolutely fuming, and in my logical mind I know this woman is probably a few shillings short of a pound but this has upset me. 
So on Facebook there is a question going round about the new royal baby, saying do you think it will be a girl or boy?? This woman said I hope it's a girl for her sake. Then someone else said why? She went on about how there's no bond like a mother daughter, she prefers girls wouldn't want a boy and why are people jumping down her throat, a few people got annoyed and she said why are you one of those women with two boys that pretends she wouldn't want a girl LOL!!! 
I just want to strangle her, bear in mind she's a complete stranger so I've no idea why she's upset me!! How DARE she say that about my boys. If I got hold of her I would give her a good slap!! Why are there people like this???!!!! I was doing so well. I had almost forgotten those feelings....


----------



## nickyb

Unfortunately the world will always have idiots like her, don't waste your thoughts or emotions on her she's not worth it :hugs:


----------



## Rhio92

You get twats like her everywhere xx


----------



## Eleanor ace

She's just a troll hun, what does she know? Some mothers and daughters have super tight bonds, some don't. My mum and my younger brother have always been super close, we all are but they're closest buddies. It is rediculous for that woman to generalise and to believe her own experience or opinion is the law.


----------



## Zeri

I know you're just ranting but I guess her opinion is her opinion, really - she's entitled to feel the way she does, about the mother/daughter bond, and even about most women wanting girls (whether that's true or not). Do you think her opinion upset you so much because you DO in your heart want a girl, maybe for the same reasons she mentioned?


----------



## lau86

Yes I've made no secret of wanting a girl, just how dare she say that about mums who have two boys. It's a lot more complex than that. I would never say that about a mum of two girls. Meh. I'm not explaining it very well. But it seems like you all understand x x


----------



## lovelylaura

I feel sorry for her son if she has one because early she thinks a mother daughter bond is better. Stupid woman. Huge hugs, I'm still touchy when people say it's shame I'll never experience the mother/son bond.


----------



## swampmaiden

yeah, shes a troll.. and as for the mother daughter bond... I actually have a much better relationship with my father.. so apparently the mother/daughter bond thing isnt as universal as her limited worldview allows


----------



## Andypanda6570

My SIL is the perfect example of not being a wonderful, close daughter. I could give 100 examples, but it would take so long. She does absolutely nothing for my MIL , she wasn't even there for her mother when her husband my SIL's father passed away this past July. Everyone else including me does for my MIL. She my SIL just sits on her fat ass . She is a very cold person, now that she has her daughter and screwd me with the naming of her daughter (Thats another story ) I wonder if Karma will bite her fat ass.. Don't get upset or listen to these asswipers..XO
:flower:


----------

